# أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى



## ارووجة (13 نوفمبر 2006)

تمثال العذراء مريم يبكى - بنجلاديش 2003

يوم الأحد الموافق 16 فبراير 2003، كان بالتأكيد يوماً لن ينساه المسيحيين فى بنجلاديش، فهو اليوم الذى زحف فيه الآف المواطنين فى بنجلاديش إلى كاتدرائيه العذراء مريم فى ميناء "شيتا جونج" عندما سمعوا قصة تمثال العذراء مريم الموجود بالكنيسة يبكى .. نعم لقد وجدوه يبكى ! 
[أنظر العينين و الذقن - هذه الصور أخذت يوم 17 فبراير 2003].

















(تمثال العذراء مريم محاط بالزجاج و حوله يتجمع الناس للصلاة و مشاهدة هذه المعجزة المبهرة)


[ملاحظة حتى لا يختلط الأمر على غير المسيحيين ، نحن لا نعبد هذا التمثال أو أى تمثال ولكنها بركة و تعزية عظيمة لنفوسنا أن تحدث معجزة رائعة كهذه لتزيد من أيماننا وتؤكد أننا نسير فى الطريق الصحيح .]
هذه المعجزة لم يشاهدها و يشهد عليها المسيحيون فقط .. بل شاهدها أيضاً العديد من المسلمون و الهندوس ، و هذه هى المرة الأولى التى تحدث فى بنجلاديش، هذا التمثال أيضاً وجدوا أن رموش العذراء قد تحركت أكثر من مرة، و هذا قد ظهر بوضوح فى أحد تسجيلات الفيديو التى سجلها زوار الكنيسة، و الطريف أن العديد من الزوار الغير مسيحين قد شفوا من أمراضهم بعد زيارتهم لهذا التمثال .. إنها بالتأكيد معجزة فى بنجلاديش تظهر النور لمن يعيش فى الظلام .

العديد من وكالات الأخبار العالمية قد قدمت تقارير مفصلة عن هذه المعجزة ، نذكر من عناوين الأخبار :

وفيما يلى بعض من التقارير الأخبارية من وكالات الأنباء : 
Reuters :

Statue's Tears Draw Thousands - Wed February 19, 2003 10:01 AM ET 
CHITTAGONG, Bangladesh (Reuters) - Hundreds of people are thronging a Roman Catholic church in Bangladesh for a glimpse of a statue of Mary, the mother of Christ, that appears to be weeping. 
Parishioners saw what they took to be teardrops in the eyes of the statue, at Patharghata in southeastern Chittagong, late on Sunday and visitors have streamed in since. 
"I myself have seen drops just below the eyes of the statue... The source of the drops is still unknown," said Ronald Gomes, a Roman Catholic who is deputy administrator of the Association of Baptists, a non-government group in Chittagong. 
Christians make up less than one percent of the predominantly Muslim population of 131 million. 
"Many people, irrespective of religion, are still crowding the church and the authorities have called in police to maintain order," Gomes told Reuters on Tuesday. 
Scientists were skeptical. "It is hard to believe that a marble statue can secrete water," said S. K. Sinha, a professor in the chemistry department of Chittagong University. 
The statue, chiseled in Italy and installed at the 150-year-old church in 1955, has been the focal point for prayer for the tiny Christian community in the port city.
Church authorities had no explanation of the phenomenon. 
"We are trying to ascertain the cause," local bishop Patrick Rosario told reporters late on Monday.

BBC News :
Read the full story here

By Alastair Lawson, BBC correspondent in Dhaka 

Thousands of people in the Bangladeshi port city of Chittagong are flocking to a Roman Catholic church where tears are reported to have been seen on a statue of the Virgin Mary. 
Many of those visiting the church are Muslims, eager to see what some locals believe is a sign of the Virgin's dismay over the recent outbreak of violence in the country and elsewhere in the world. 
Roman Catholic believers say it is the first time in Bangladesh that tears have been seen on a statue of the Virgin Mary. 
In a country which is overwhelmingly Muslim, it is unusual for a symbol of the Christian faith to attract much interest. 
But so many people are gathering outside the Chittagong church that police have been deployed to ensure law and order is maintained. 
'Inquisitive' 
Muslims are queuing to see the statue even though the Koran warns believers against showing an interest in religious idols. 
Roman Catholics in Chittagong say that most people are queuing up to see the statue because they are inquisitive. 
Around 90% of Bangladesh's 130 million population is Muslim. 
In Chittagong, the second-largest city in the country, there are only around 8,000 Christians in a city of over four million people.
Many churchgoers claim the cause of the Virgin Mary's tears is recent outbreaks of violence in Bangladesh. 
They point out that she has had a lot to be upset about in the last week alone. 
On Monday, five people were gunned down in local election violence in the south-western district of Jhenida and, before that, there were a series of bomb explosions in the northern town of Dinajpur. 
Scientists have already said that one possible explanation for the tears is the fact that the marble statue is kept in a glass case, which could lead to condensation appearing on the Virgin Mary's face. 

Ananova

Hundreds flock to see Virgin Mary statue weep in Bangladesh
Story filed: 08:48 Tuesday 18th February 2003
Hundreds of people have flocked to a church in Bangladesh to witness the 'miracle' of tears rolling down the cheeks of a statue of the Virgin Mary. 
The crowds gathered after a guard at the Catholic Church at Patherghata near the port city of Chittagong, reported tears on the marble statue.
The Bishop of the church and other clergymen have reportedly convened a meeting to investigate the phenomenon.
A police contingent has been deployed to control the rush of visitors to the church.
The statue was imported from Italy and installed in 1928 and has been kept in an airtight glass box.
Saroj Kanti Sinha Hazari, professor of Chemistry at Chittagong University, told the Bangladesh Independent: "Rolling down of water from a marble statue has no scientific basis. But some people in our country believe in such miracles."
But a spokesman for a local Catholic association claimed the Virgin was weeping to remind the people to pray for peace in a strife-torn world. 

CNEWS |Canoe

CHITTAGONG, Bangladesh (AP) -- Tue, February 18, 2003

Hundreds of people have been flocking to see a marble statue of the Virgin Mary said to be weeping at a church in southeastern Bangladesh, news reports said Tuesday.
Worshippers noticed the white marble statue shedding tears after an evening mass at a 150-year-old Roman Catholic church in downtown Chittagong, the Janakantha newspaper reported.
The statue was brought from a church in Italy in 1955 to Chittagong, a port city 215 kilometres southeast of Bangladesh's capital, Dhaka.
As word spread, hundreds of people -- including Muslims, Hindus and Buddhists as well as Christians -- arrived to see the statue, the newspaper quoted church officials as saying. Police were deployed to control the crowd.
Reporters who visited the scene said they saw water droplets accumulating under the statue's eyes, and then dripping onto its chin. 
"We don't know why tears are coming out of the statue," Janakantha quoted Father Philip de Rozario, the head priest at the church, as saying.
Church officials were to meet later to try and find an explanation, Rozario said.​مباركة أنتِ أيتها العذراء مريم البتول ، صلى من أجلنا ليرحمنا الله .

* للمزيد من الصور : http://ourlady.netfirms.com/gallery_one.htm


----------



## ارووجة (13 نوفمبر 2006)

تمثال العذراء مريم الذى يبكى دماء - ناجو - كوريا الجنوبية

*هذا التمثال ملك للسيدة جوليا كيم، ناجو - كوريا الجنوبية *






تمثال العذراء مريم يبكى دموع  و دماء بسبب بعد البشر عن تعاليم الله و أنغماسهم فى الخطية











التمثال تحول إلى هذا الشكل المؤسف ، بسبب نزيف الدماء المتواصل( 25 أكتوبر 1986 ) 







30 يونيو 2004 : الأحتفال بالذكرى 19 منذ أول مرة بكى فيها تمثال العذراء مريم فى ناجو : 






أذكرينا أيتها الملكة البتول أمام عرش النعمة

المسيحي



شاهد فيديو  مترجم  تتكلم فيه جوليا  عن التمثال وعن رسالة السيدة العذراء مريم التي بعثتها لها

السيدة جوليا كيم تعيش فى ناجو - كوريا الجنوبية ، أم لثلاثة أطفال ، تملك تمثال للعذراء مريم يبكى دماء حزنا على خطايا البشر وقد تلقت رسائل من السيدة العذراء مريم منذ سنة 1985 ملخصها هو إيقاظ الناس من التبلد الروحى و البر الذاتى و التركيز على ممارسة الحياة الفعلية لتعاليم الإنجيل و ان يحيا الجميع فى حياة الصلاة و الوداعة و محبة الجميع كما طلبت الصلاة الحارة من أجل رجال الدين البابا، و الأساقفة، و القسوس، و كررت تحذيراتها لكن بشل حازم.
و فى رسالة أخرى من السيدة العذراء قالت لجوليا :"اننى اصلى بدون توقف من أجل أبنائى الذين سقطوا بإرادتهم و الذين يفسدون الأرض." و أكدت على الرجوع لطريق المسيح قائلة: "إننى اطلب اليكم ذلك لأن العقاب سيحل على جنس البشر فقد دفع الإبن يسوع ثمنا غاليا لينقذ الأرواح الخاطئة." كما بكت العذراء بسبب الإجهاض و قالت: "الأجنة تريد الحياة فأى معاناة أكثر وحشية من تعرض هذه الأرواح البريئة لعقوبة وحشية بأنتزاعهم من بطون أمهاتهم"​


----------



## ارووجة (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*العذراء مريم الباكية - البرتغال*

بتاريخ 28 مايو 2003، نشرت Spirit Daily  هذه الصوره للتمثال العذراء مريم الذى يبكى بالبرتغال ..
هذه الصورة أُلتقطت بواسطة سيدة قالت بعد أن حمضت الفيلم ، بأنها لم ترى دموع التمثال بهذا الوضوح مثلما موجودة بالصورة 






الصورة و أحداث المعجزة من http://www.visionsofjesuschrist.com 

أشفعى فينا أيتها الملكة البتول أمام ابنك الحبيب ليغفر لنا خطايانا،
المسيحى​


----------



## ارووجة (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*العذراء الباكية - روكنجهام - أستراليا*

باتى باول (كاثوليكيه متدينه) أشترت مع زوجها و أختها التوأم أيلين هذا التمثال يوم 1 أغسطس 1994 من بانكوك عاصمة تايلاند و عادت به إلى وطنها أستراليا .. بعدها بثمانية سنوات بالتحديد فى 19 مارس 2002 بدأ التمثال يبكى مادة زيتية لها رائحة جميلة  .. وقد توافد الآلاف لمشاهدة هذه المعجزة الرائعة . 

(أنقر هنا لمشاهده فيديو يظهر لحظة خروج الدموع من عين تمثال العذراء مريم)* 

 هذا الفيديو تم تصويره بتاريخ 21 يونيو 2003 






روبرت هارت خبير أشعة X بجامعة كرتن ، بعد فحصه للتمثال قال : "لا يوجد أى فجوات بداخل التمثال لأخفاء المادة الزيتية بها، أنها معجزة !"
داوج كلارك الكيميائى بجامعة مردخ أختبر المادة الزيتية التى تنساب من عيون تمثال العذراء مريم ثم كتب فى التقرير النهائى : "كنت أعتقد أنها خدعة صنعها شخص ما .. لكن لا يوجد أى دليل يشير إلى أنها خدعة .. المادة الزيتية ربما تكون نباتية و إن صح هذا الأحتمال فربما هى من زيت الزيتون ممتزجة برائحة زهرية جميلة ، ولكن لا يمكن تحديد مصدرها النهائى"
و فى النهاية حملت لنا الأخبار هذا الخبر الذى أعتدنا على سماعه فى العديد من الحالات المشابهة .. " العلماء فى أستراليا فشلوا فى تحديد مصدر الدموع التى تنساب من تمثال العذراء مريم " 






[BBC NEWS] [also: The Sunday Times, West Australian newspaper, channel 9 - 7] 

وقد نشرت القناة 7 الأسترالية خبر أرسال التمثال لعمل الأبحاث عليه بتاريخ 10 سبتمبر وقد صورت مشهد أنسياب الدموع من تمثال العذراء مريم، وبتاريخ 12 سبتمبر نشرت القناة نتائج الأبحاث التى تكلمنا عنها . وهى أن العلماء لم يستطيعوا تحديد سبب هذه المعجزة .
وفى نهاية نوفمبر  قام الأسقف هيكى بأرسال التمثال لأختباره علمياً لتحديد سبب هذه الظاهرة ، و لم يجد العلماء أى سبب علمى لهذه الظاهرة ، فى أشارة إلى أنها ليست خدعة. وفيما يلى البيان الرسمى الذى أدلى به الأسقف بارى هيكى لوسائل الأعلام بالنيابة عن باتى باول : 

Directly below is Patty Powell's reply to the commission findings.

Due to widespread interest in the "weeping" statue of the Virgin Mary at Rockingham over the past months, I formed a Commission of Inquiry on November 18, 2002 to investigate the alleged miraculous nature of the phenomenon and to advise me of its conclusions.

The statue was reported to have wept on March 19 last year, the Solemnity of St Joseph, and then again over the four days from Holy Thursday to Easter Sunday, and a third time on June 22, the Solemnity of Corpus Christi.  The process began again on August 15 and continued unabated until the statue was handed over for investigation on December 10,2002.  It became widely known around the world after a report in the diocesan newspaper, The Record, on September 5, 2002.

The Commission, which convened on November 26, 2002, at first reviewed all the then known facts including the results of investigations previously carried out.

The statue was dried and subjected to a number of tests and observations by the Commission and scientists.  It was closely examined with magnification, x-ray and CT scan.  Enquiries were also made of the statue's origin and reports were obtained regarding the process of manufacture in Thailand.  In conjunction with me, the Commission also undertook various interviews.

The tests revealed the complex structure of the statue, but there was no evidence of internal interference and the cavity was empty and dry.

The liquid that covered the face and front of the statue and collected in a dish under the statue was scientifically analysed.  The Commission was informed by the statue's owner that over the two weeks before testing the volume collected and measured amounted to a large glass full of oily fluid (355 ml).  Analysis of a sample of this oil, provided by the owner, found it be vegetable oil, strongly suggestive of olive oil.  In addition, there were small globules of another substance present which probably accounted for the rose fragrance.  This suggested that two oils might have been mixed together.  In the view of the Commission, this mixing could be accounted for by physical explanations.

During the whole time the statue was under the observation of the Commission it showed no sign of 'weeping'.  However, the "weeping" commenced again from December 15 when the statue was returned to its custodians.  On January 9, 2003 when members of the Commission, Bishop Sproxton and I visited Rockingham  to inspect the statue, it was "weeping".  Bishop Sproxton gained permission to dry the statue and did so.  It did not resume "weeping" during our stay.

At my request, the statue was the placed in the care of the Parish Priest and isolated from all other people.  The statue did not " weep" for a full month.  On February 9, 2003 a tear appeared in one eye.

In light of these observations and all the other scientific evidence obtained by the Commission, I have accepted its advice that one cannot safely conclude that this phenomenon is of divine origin.  The hesitations of the Commission are in Keeping with the Church's traditional prudence and reservation concerning matters purporting to be miraculous.

It is therefore my rightful duty as Archbishop of Perth, for the correct guidance of the people of God, to say that the case for a miraculous happening has not been proved.  The Church requires very strict criteria for a miracle that rule out other explanations .  In this case the criteria have not been met.

Patty's Reply

I am pleased that His Grace Archbishop Hickey has released the finding of the commission. I have always stated that I would abide with his discernments regarding the statue, whatever they were to be. I am completely at peace with the events which have occurred and with his deliberations. A declaration of a miracle has never been one of my priorities during this time. All I have prayed for is that people return to a meaningful and personal relationship with God and try to determine the message from the tears.’

 The message of the statue can not be diminished because as yet, it has not been approved as meeting all the criteria for a miracle. It is a message of hope and faith which strikes to the core of our very existence.

 The numbers who have been to see and pray at the church come from a wide and diverse range of  ages, nationalities, cultures, and beliefs. Some are believers, some are not but most are struck with a profound sense of peace and faith.We live in a divided world but for one brief moment in time divisions were forgotten and God has become a pre-eminent thought in the minds of many, worldwide.  Catholics, Protestants, Jews, Muslims, Buddhists, Orthodox, Pentecostals and other religions have all been moved and led to offer support and prayer. In itself the effect on such fragmented religious groups could be classified as a miracle. 
I believe the message is to accept the diversity, loose distrust and encourage selflessness.

 We all have a common link in that we share this same small earth, all breathe the same air and all seek a secure future for our children. A future without hunger, want, prejudice or war. A future which allows for differences and celebrates diversity and freedom to worship how and where we wish, without fear and with full acceptance. I believe God has facilitated this dream, and will continue to do this through the outworking of his spirit in many  wonderful ways.   I thank all who have supported me during this time of blessing and grace and pray for God’s blessings on all people, everywhere.

 PATTY POWELL


Weekend Courier, May 16,2003 :







بالتأكيد انها معجزة جديدة تثبت حقيقة وجود المعجزات التى تفوق أدراك العقل البشرى المحدود .
أذكرينا أيتها الملكة البتول أمام عرش النعمة .
المسيحى
* للمزيد : الموقع الرئيسى http://weepingmadonna.org​


----------



## ارووجة (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*تمثال العذراء مريم فى أكيتا - اليابان (1973 - 1975)* 







  فى عام 1973 فى دير كاثوليكى فى قرية صغيرة خارج مدينة أكيتا باليابان حدث أن الراهبة "اجانس ساساجاوا" وهى فى كنيسة يابانية صغيرة، شاهدت أول أحداث كثيرة تفوق الطبيعة .. فعندما فتحت الأخت اجنس الكنيسة فى يونيو 1973 خرج منها ضوء قوى جداً، وتكرر حدوث هذا لثلاثة أيام متعاقبة، وفى أحد المرات شاهدت الملائكة وهم يسجدون أمام الخبز المقدس (القربانة المتحولة لجسد الرب يسوع المسيح) فى نصف دائرة حول الهيكل ، وفى نفس اليوم ظهر جرح دام على اليد اليمنى لتمثال العذراء مريم المصنوع من الخشب فى الكنيسة، وقد أخبر الملاك الحارس الأخت اجنس ان تدفق الدم يشير إلى هداية المذنبين وغفران الخطايا .. وفى 23 سبتمبر 1973 بدأ نزيف من الدماء فى قدمى السيدة العذراء مريم، وكانت العينان مغمورتان بالدموع ، وأمتلأت الكنيسة برائحة حلوة عطرة كان مصدرها العرق الذى بدأ يخرج من التمثال .. وقد حدث هذا فى وجود كثيرون، منهم الأسقف "جون شوجيرو" الذى قرر أختبار الدموع والعرق والدماء فى جامعة أكيتا اليابانية وقد أثبت الأختبار أن جميعها بشرية و أن الدم من فصيلة AB. وفى 22 أبريل 1984 أى بعد مضى حوالى 11 سنين من التحريات والأبحاث ، تم أعتراف الرسمى والتام بهذه المعجزة من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية .






( أنقر هنا لمشاهدة تسجيل فيديو من أكيتا ) حجم الملف 1.65 ميجابيت

لمدة 6 سنين و 8 شهور بكى التمثال حوالى 101 مرة . و قد نقل التلفيزيون اليابانى هذا الحدث للمشاهدين فى اليابان . 

وفى 13 أكتوبر 1973 تلقت الأخت اجنس رسالة خطيرة من أجل العالم .. "ان العقاب سيكون من نوع لا سابقة له بل أسوأ من ذى قبل ، ستهبط النار من السماء ونيجة لهذه الكارثة سيفنى جزء كبير من البشرية ان لم يتب البشر، ان تفكيرى فى ضياع الكثير من الأرواح هو سبب أحزانى" .

وقد بعثت العذراء مريم بثلاثة رسائل إلى الأخت اجنس . (لقراءة الرسائل الثلاثة - أنجليزى)
و قد سبقت هذه الأحداث معجزة صنعتها السيدة العذراء مع الراهبة أجنس التى كانت صماء لا تسمع فشفتها تماما و تقول الاخت اجنس : "عندما تبكى أم بالدموع أمام أبنائها فهناك سبب خطير و هذه الدموع تعنى ان هناك رسالة عاجلة لنا جميعا" . 

أذكرينا أيتها الملكة البتول أمام عرش النعمة .
المسيحى
* الصور من http://www.visionsofjesuschrist.com ​


----------



## ارووجة (13 نوفمبر 2006)

أيقونة العذراء مريم التى تذرف دموع من زيت الميرون

ساسرد لكم الان قصه عجائبيه حدث في رامالله في فلسطين في دير الروم الارثوذكس  :
أيقونة العذراء الطاهرة موجودة في دير تجلي الرب برام الله، وقد رسمت عام 1992 للخلاص من قبل راسم الأيقونات الارثوذكسي المحلّي جبرائيل  جايلمنتيان. هذه الأيقونة عجائبيّة وقد تمّ شفاء الكثيرين بمجرّد مسحهم بالميرون (الزيت المقدس) الذي تذرفه الأيقونة. 
 في صباح 17\6 الموافق 4\6 يولياني (شرقي) عام 1998، دخل إلى الكنيسة الكاهن نيقولا عقل ليشعل القناديل كالعادة، فوجد برواز الأيقونة الطاهرة الزجاجي ساقطاً على الأرض ومحطّماً (مع العلم أن معظم أيقونات الكنيسة مغطّاة بالزجاج خوفاً من التلف). ارتبك الكاهن وذهب مسرعاً ليبلغ الأرشمندريت ميليتيوس بصل وهو رئيس دير تجلي الرب منذ عام 1997. كلا الكاهنين ظنا أن سبب سقوط الزجاج هو تصادم القنديل الذي أمام الأيقونة بالزجاج بفعل الرياح الشديدة التي أتت من نافذة مفتوحة. لكن سرعان ما لاحظوا أن القنديل ما زال مضاءاً من اليوم السابق مما يدل على أن السبب لم يكن الريح. فتركا الموقع دون أن يفعلا شيئاً وكانت تغمرهما الدهشة والحيرة. 






بعد ساعات، طلب من الكاهن جريس مرزوقة دخول الكنيسة وإزالة الزجاج المكسور عن الأرض. وأثناء قيامه بعمل التنظيف جرحت يده وصرخ طالباً  المساعدة، فأتاه الأرشمندريت ميلاتيوس مسرعاً، وعندما رأى أن يده تنزف بشدة، ذهب ليأتي ببعض القطن والكحول ليطبب جراح الكاهن الآخر. والدهشة  كانت عندما عاد الأرشمندريت ميلاتيوس حاملاً القطن والكحول فوجد أن الأب جريس مندهشاً وساجداً ومصلّياً، ونزيف الدم قد توقّف وإلتأم الجرح وكأنّه لم يكن جرحاً. وأنّ لا أثر لوجود الدم. بعد هذا الإرتباك، وعندما تأملا في الأيقونة بدقّة، لاحظوا أن على الأيقونة خطوط سيلان من "الميرون" وكانت العذراء في الأيقونة تذرف الدمع. وما زالت الأيقونة تذرف الدمع إلى يومنا هذا. ويجمع الدمع "الميرون" ليدهن به المؤمنين المستمدّين الشفاء والأدعية. 
طروبارية العذراء الدامعة باللحن الرابع  :

"أيتها العذراءُ الطاهرة النقية، إنَّ أيقونَتكِ الدامعة في رام الله يا والدةَ الإله،

 قد وهبتْ ينبوع الأشفية للمستغيثين بكِ،

 لأجل ذلك، وفدَ إليك مُكرموكِ من أقطار المسكونة ليتباركوا منك أيتها السيدة."

اذكروني في صلاوتكم 
ربيع فرح 
الاراضي المقدسه​


----------



## †gomana† (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*موضوع اكتر من رائع وصور جميلة فعلا *
*معجزات جميلة جدا*
*ميرسي كتير رووجة حبيبتى ع تعبك*

*ويستاهل انه يتثبت*

*مستنيين المزيد*


----------



## ارووجة (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مرسي اوي ليكي ياغالية   على تثبيت الموضوع

ربنا يخليكي اختي ^_^


----------



## الملاك الصغير (18 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وصور اكثر من مدهشه وجميله شكرا على الموضوع اختى ارووجه


----------



## الملاك الصغير (18 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وصور اكثر من مدهشه وجميله شكرا على الموضوع اختى ارووجه


----------



## ارووجة (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكررا ليك اخي  الملاك الصغير ^_^ على مرورك

ربنا يباركك


----------

